# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Shawn Farquhar - Shape of My Heart

## Fredja

Os dejo un video tremendamente hermoso del efecto llamado "Shape of my Heart"; me encanta su ejecución, es ni más ni menos que escenificar la canción de Sting del mismo nombre...




Os dejo también la letra de la canción ya que juega un papel muy importante en el efecto....

He deals the cards as a meditation
And those he plays never suspect
He doesn't play for the money he wins
He doesn't play for the respect
He deals the cards to find the answer
The sacred geometry of chance
The hidden law of probable outcome
The numbers lead a dance

I know that the spades are the swords of a soldier
I know that the clubs are weapons of war
I know that diamonds mean money for this art
But that's not the shape of my heart

He may play the jack of diamonds
He may lay the queen of spades
He may conceal a king in his hand
While the memory of it fades

I know that the spades are the swords of a soldier
I know that the clubs are weapons of war
I know that diamonds mean money for this art
But that's not the shape of my heart
That's not the shape, the shape of my heart

And if I told you that I loved you
You'd maybe think there's something wrong
I'm not a man of too many faces
The mask I wear is one
Those who speak know nothing
And find out to their cost
Like those who curse their luck in too many places
And those who fear are lost

I know that the spades are the swords of a soldier
I know that the clubs are weapons of war
I know that diamonds mean money for this art
But that's not the shape of my heart
That's not the shape of my heart

----------


## b12jose

In spanish: Sting - shape of my heart (Sub. Spanish) - Shawn Farquhar - YouTube

----------


## Fredja

Yo es que no soy muy fan de los videos subtitulados  :117:  Gracias Jose, de todas formas aunque se puede entender muy bien sin traducir  :Smile1:

----------


## Aminoliquid

Fredja puedes ponerme el enlace para verlo por el movil??

Gracias!!

----------


## Ravenous

Lo muevo a videos.

----------


## Fredja

> Fredja puedes ponerme el enlace para verlo por el movil??
> 
> Gracias!!


Shawn Farquhar - Shape of my heart - YouTube

----------


## MagoWinki

WoW que bueno +1 Fredja. Gracias por compartirlo =)

----------


## magopicas

Que maravilla.

----------


## Fredja

Solamente un apunte: Esta rutina fue la que hizo ganar a Shawn Faquhar el Mundial del FISM en 2009 en la categoría de Magia de Cerca  :Smile1:

----------


## lalogmagic

Soy el &#250;nico al que no le gusta tanto?

----------


## Fredja

> Soy el &#250;nico al que no le gusta tanto?


Que no te guste no quiere decir que sea malo, simplemente que eres una persona con un gusto diferente  :Smile1:  Y seguro que hay alguno más al que tampoco le entusiasme  :Smile1:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Lalo, a mi tampoco me hace demasiada gracia.

Me gustó mucho Farquar cuando lo vi haciendo otras cosas, pero este juego me parece bastante hueco y poco interesante.

----------


## S. Alexander

A mí me encanta ^^

Abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## lalogmagic

No digo que sea malo, es que lo siento acartonado, poco natural. 

Ya quisiera hacerlo yo la mitad de bien, pero no creo que Shawn lo haga del todo bien, lo veo como sobreactuado le siento tiesas las manos y se ven Muchas mas cosas de las que deberian, en especial considerando que es un FISM. 

Pero insisto ya quisiera yo.

----------


## Prendes

A mí me gusta (técnicamente no es el sumun, pero está bien) perompor muy bonito que sea es una ambiciosa. A mí lo de ganar un gran premio FISM con una ambiciosa.... por muy bonita que sea no lo veo eh.

----------


## S. Alexander

¿El efecto por lo común desmerece su mérito? (Me parece curioso hablar de ello, ya que lo has metido aprovecho aunque no pueda leer en varios días xD)

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## lalogmagic

No, por supuesto que lo com&#250;n del efecto no desmerece siempre y cuando sea algo especial, tenga algo novedoso, que se yo, y la ilustraci&#243;n de una canci&#243;n no me parece como para un FISM, es decir, el juego es bueno, que mas da que sea una ambiciosa, no por ello deja de ser bueno, pero al menos a mi no me hizo ver magia, independientemente que sea una ambiciosa o cualquier cosa.

----------


## OnlyFive

Me gusta, más la canción que el juego, que es bueno el colega esta claro, y duro con las cartas también. Un Mike Tyson de la baraja. Y por supuesto que más quisera yo, hacer ese efecto....y tener esa técnica tan "brusca". Un 5 para el mago y un 5 para Sting, creo la canción es suya. En total, en conjunto un 10 GENIAL.
One Greet.....

----------


## Aminoliquid

Pues a mi me ha gustado como primera impresión.Si que a mi parecer,una excesiva utilización de florituras en un juego me resta sensación mágica.Pero no me ha disgustado visualmente para nada.Lo único que eliminaria yo es ese rifleo compulsivo a lo largo del juego...

Saludos!!

----------


## OnlyFive

Es que cada mago con su tema a éste le gusta el Riffle y a Ekaterina las Navajas, jjajaja puestos a analizarlo todo con lupa, es imposible, hay que dejarse llevar por la magia, no, sino es imposible, solo el profano va a disfrutar de estos grandes artistas.

----------


## Prendes

> ¿El efecto por lo común desmerece su mérito?



Es una ambiciosa, clásica, que no aporta nada nuevo en lo que a técnica se refiere: usa técnicas que encuentras en cualquier libro de iniciación y que, aunque pasables, no están hechas a la perfección.
Con lo cuál, mi humilde opinión: no merece un gran premio FISM por mucho que la musiquita pegue.

Otra cosa es que lo haga cuando actúe en cruceros, o en teatros, o dónde actúe, que podrá gustar muchísimo, no digo que no, al contrario: yo veo eso en una actuación normal y me gusta. Pero el premio no se lo doy ni de coña jaja

----------


## S. Alexander

xddd Okey

Hombre supongo que habría que ver a los demás participantes xd

¡Abrazo mágico!

S. Alexander

----------


## Fredja

Pues teniendo en cuenta que el tercer clasificado en Card Magic fue español.... :D

----------


## sann

A ver, ami como numero, me gusta bastante, y mas si supiera ingles y no tubiera que leer la lerta, pero estoy 100% con prendes, no es un numero para ganar un FISM ni para ganar un naciona siquiera, la originalidad para mi es importante pero se le premian la originalidad de sobremanera, y efectivamente o los demas concursantes o fueron flojillos o mucho gustó la cancion, porque realmente tecnicamente es sencillo.

----------


## OnlyFive

Si, tu sann dices que el "juego" es flojillo, yo me lo creo, he estado haciendo los deberes y resulta que este mago es un poco friki, a mi parecer y que; quien lleva la voz cantante más que el mago y la canción, es un hombre que hay entre bambalinas, llamado: meñique de alias, y es su representante, único. Erasé una vez un hombre a un meñique pegado. Y además viste como un friki, no llegará a ser un mito, nunca jamás, como lo es mi amigo Lavand. Grande Lavand. GRANDE. 






 Ah!! por cierto, de ahí su "riffleo" excesivo.
 :20:

----------


## Weribongui

Creo que no he entendido bien lo que has querido decir en el mensaje OnlyFive... me he perdido con lo del meñique.

----------


## Fredja

Only,

Ese video tiene sus añitos y, que quieres que te diga, a mi me gusta muchisimo su aire ochentero :D De todas formas, creo que tendemos a sobreanalizarlo todo (deformación profesional, y yo soy la primera que lo hace) y al final nos limita a la hora de disfrutar; será una ambiciosa clásica pero a mí me parece una rutina que, aunque simple, es bastante efectista. Los riffles quizas nos molesten un poco pero yo los veo bastante útiles a la hora de marcar el ritmo y las transiciones...

----------


## Prendes

> será una ambiciosa clásica pero a mí me parece una rutina que, aunque simple, es bastante efectista.




Sí sí, si yo no digo que la rutina no esté bien, es bonita y estoy seguro que al público le gusta.
Lo del FISM es otra cosa, pero la rutina mola.



Ah! Y será todo lo friki que quiera Only, pero él tiene su estilo...

----------


## Ravenous

Russ Stevens Original Card Routine 1993 - YouTube

----------


## Fredja

Si te fijas, la rutina no es la misma aunque la musica lo sea. Además de que me gustan muchisimo mas las transiciones de Farquhar, son mas fluidas y menos abruptas a pesar de los continuos riffles de los que os quejais algunos y que yo veo necesarios para marcar el ritmo y que no son peores que ir tirando las cartas como hace Stevens, que parece que se pelee con ellas.

----------


## sann

Yo creo que se podria haber preparado una manipulacion mejor a la que vemos, coincidiendo las cartas mejor con la musica y no solo 2 cartas, con una coreografia digna y movimientos mas suaves y elegantes, en mi opinion le ubiese dado una patada en el culo a lo de Farquhar, sin menospreciar su rutina que no esta mal, eh, aun con el incesable refleo de cartas.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Creo que Ravenous puso el video de Stevens (de 1993) para mostrar que la rutina de Farquhar (de 2009) tampoco es que sea tan original.

Igual me gustó bastante la de Farquhar, aunque coincido que no se si era como para ganar el primer premio.

----------


## OnlyFive

A ver, yo opino, como espectador que es el puesto que me correspoonde en el mundo de la Magia, ESPECTADOR, repito.
Bueno al tal Stevens, y al tal Farquhar, que podriamos poner los nombres en Español. Total que digo que Stevens tiene más merito, ya que realiza el juego con unas Fournier 818 si no me equivoco, corrijanme si es así.
Novedoso no es, es una imitación a su estilo, pero una imitación, no es "suyo". ( me refiero a Far)
Y lo de Ste,, Fred,, tirando las cartas como si estuviera peleado con ellas, pues es que son unas fournier y estaría ya un poco arto de tanta "dureza" jajaja. 
Por cierto una baraja que me encanta la 818.

Saludos Magicos.
PD; Me gusta los deck per se, y las florituras se las dejo, a Ekaterina Dobrokhotova Hall of Fame - YouTube, que con música también va, muy pero que muy bien. ehhh!!!

----------


## Fredja

Tampoco lo es la rutina de los aros de Jorge Blass, que ya hacia algo parecido Dai Vernon en tiempos.... 

A lo que me vengo a referir es que hay muchas rutinas que se van repitiendo con ligeras o no tan ligeras variaciones a lo largo del tiempo pero eso no creo que desmerezca a nadie sino que cada uno incorpora y adapta hasta hacerlo suyo  :Smile1:

----------


## lalogmagic

El problema va m&#225;s all&#225;, en 2009 en muchos sitios web de magia se hablo de plagio, no es un plagio pero la rutina resulta no ser tan original. 

Por eso y por ser t&#233;cnicamente sencilla y nada novedosa (ojo que no digo que sea mala ni que yo lo pudiera hacer igual) es que se consideraba que no merec&#237;a un FISM pero eso es algo que le toc&#243; juzgar a otros, no a mi ni a los que criticaron en los foros. 

No creo que necesitemos saber como estaban los dem&#225;s, si nadie daba el ancho pues mejor un premio desierto, pienso yo. 

Tengo entendido que el problema fue que ese a&#241;o se celebr&#243; en China y por eso el nivel estuvo bajo, al menos eso se dijo. 

Saludos.

----------


## S. Alexander

Una cosa: que yo tenga entendido, en un concurso, al menos en España, no se valora la complejidad de la técnica en sí, sino lo bien realizada que esté.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## sann

Por supuesto que lo que cuenta, es que salga todo perfecto, pero la dificultad de un numero es un valor a tener en cuenta, si no almenos deberia tenerse en cuenta, en mayor o menor medida, pero valorarse, como bien dices S.Alexander, siempre que el movimiento este perfectamente efectuada, pero vamos creo que la originalidad, puesta en escena y el engaño ( magia ) calculo que sera lo mas valorado, cuando hablo de engaño me refiero a que si realmente le has metido en la atmosfera de magia, en la que consigues que lo que vean es magia, da un poco igual la dificultad de la tecnica porque esa persona no sabra si es dificil o facil, incluso deberia de pasarle desapercibida.

----------


## Fredja

Pues investigando un poco, os cuento como puntuan los Jueces en los campeonatos del FISM (Articulo 7 del reglamento de Concursos):

Cada juez valora las actuaciones segun estos puntos:

-  Habilidad Técnica
- Presentacion
- Capacidad de entretenimiento
- Impresión artística
- Originalidad
- Atmosfera magica.

Se dan hasta un total de 100 puntos por juez, a repartir entre todos los puntos anteriormente mencionados, y se hace la media entre todas las puntuaciones totales de todos los jueces y sólamente pasan el corte aquellos concursantes que hayan obtenido una calificacion media de más de 50 puntos (Por debajo de eso se considera que no cumplen el standard FISM)

Para que a un mago le den el primer premio debe conseguir una puntuación media de 80 o más, para el segundo seria de 70 y de 60 para el tercer puesto.

----------


## OnlyFive

> Sí sí, si yo no digo que la rutina no esté bien, es bonita y estoy seguro que al público le gusta.
> Lo del FISM es otra cosa, pero la rutina mola.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! Y será todo lo friki que quiera Only, pero él tiene su estilo...


Ya veo el estilo que tiene, yo no digo que sea un friki en el sentido peyorativo de la palabra, pero es que lo he visto vestido con traje y corbata al estido dubadu, la ropa super grande colores llamativos, y para ver un personaje de los 80 prefiero "pagar" y ver a Ekaterina con un look que me gusta más y es mucho más sobria en el escenario, y deja caer las cartas con una elegancia, FANTÁSTICA,  :Eek1: es más, me emociona mucho, más ver a Ekaterina, que al tal Mago que "imita" la rutina del otro Mago del 93 Estevens.

A ver. por quien pagarías  :Confused: a la hora de asistir a una representación  Far, Stev, o Ekaterina, yo lo tengo, clarísimo. Me emocióna más Eka, y la música que pono en el video es Genial, me emociona más ver a Eka que al tal Far, (no dudo de la calidad de Far), pero no es mi estilo. Y encima con la misma canción, buaaaa que Stev en el 
93. ufffff
Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## b12jose

Después de tener escrito el mensaje... como no quiero entrar al trapo solo diré:

Trolls, trolls everywhere

----------


## lalogmagic

Bendito buscador, el tema ya se ha tratado:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f23/gana...83/index2.html

Y también algo de lo que hay externo al foro 

Duras críticas a Shawn Farquhar, uno de los ganadores del FISM 2009

Saludos.

----------


## Ravenous

Por supuesto que se ha tratado, con el revuelo que causó en su momento, sería imposible que lo hubieramos dejado pasar. Pero por aquél entonces no teniamos en el foro un troll de incomprensible linea de pensamiento para hacernos la discusión más extraña.

----------


## Prendes

Paso jaja

----------


## Fredja

Pues yo no sé donde está el plagio. Primero porque no se adjudica la autoría de la rutina en ningun momento, que yo sepa, y si ponemos al lado una y la otra no tiene elementos comunes salvo la música: La de Stevens es con dos cartas y la de Farquhar con la baraja entera y ni tan siquiera las maneja de la misma forma.

----------


## Coloclom

hay gente que no cae bien ni empujandola!

Y lo digo yo porque soy el más indicado

----------


## sann

> hay gente que no cae bien ni empujandola!
> 
> Y lo digo yo porque soy el más indicado


Y que lo digas, xD

----------


## Fredja

> Y que lo digas, xD


Pues si os contara....

----------

